# FDA seeking comments on Essure steralization procedure. Deadline 31 Aug. 2015.



## Minuteman (Feb 15, 2011)

I came across this in the Federal Register, and thought it might be of interest to some of the MDC readership. There is a blue "Comment Now" button in the top-right-hand corner of the screen.

http://www.regulations.gov/#!documentDetail;D=FDA-2014-N-0736-0015

Excerpt:



> _Agenda:_ On September 24, 2015, the committee will discuss the risks and benefits of Bayer HealthCare's Essure System for permanent female sterilization. The system, originally approved in November 2002, under P020014, consists of a delivery system and nickel-containing permanent implants. The implants are placed without a skin incision, through the vagina, within each fallopian tube; they elicit tissue ingrowth, which over time results in tubal occlusion.
> FDA is convening this committee to seek expert scientific and clinical opinion on the risks and benefits of the Essure System. The committee will be asked to evaluate currently available scientific data pertaining to the safety and effectiveness of the Essure System, such as events related to implant perforation/migration, device removal, chronic pain, allergic reactions, and unintended pregnancy. The committee will be asked to provide recommendations regarding appropriate device use, product labeling, and potential need for additional postmarket clinical studies.


----------

